# Office of the President phone number??



## borgslayer (Mar 28, 2004)

I have called the 888 237 8327 which is the office of the President, as recently as this weekend. Spoke to someone who answers the phone, "hello this is the office of the President, how may I help you?". This morn. the line answers that the no. is not in service, anyone know what the deal is or if there is a new phone number?
thanks
Scott


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Why do people really think the CEO has time to talk with everybody who is unhappy with the service?


----------



## jluzbet (Apr 20, 2004)

Well here is the vp email and direct line to the switchboard...

The White House
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500

Phone Numbers 
Switchboard: 202-456-1414

E-Mail

Vice President Richard Cheney: [email protected]

I guess this is the closes oyou can get the the President...


----------



## borgslayer (Mar 28, 2004)

jluzbet said:


> Well here is the vp email and direct line to the switchboard...
> 
> The White House
> 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
> ...


I knew I would get some moronic replies to this...


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmm.. Many large companies have just what the OP described: a person/mailbox in the President's/CEO's office to handle special situations and complaints. They do usually want to handle things that are not handled elsewhere.

Now, in D*'s case, I have no idea what's up. I wonder if the President's Office access went away with the new (relatively) 'VIP' program that started a while back? I'd still think they would want it for special cases.

If you have problems that you can't get the normal CSRs to handle, my first step (if you've not already done so) is to start with Retention. I had a number for that, but it doesn't go directly to retention any longer; I'd just call the normal number and pick the choice for 'cancel my service'. That should get you to retention and people that usually actually have at least half a brain.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

EMoMoney said:


> Why do people really think the CEO has time to talk with everybody who is unhappy with the service?


I do know that by contacting executives at companies via email I've received some amazing service, when things have gone wrong (not DirecTV though).


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Just about every large company has people that troubleshoot customer or employee complaints that get to the president or CEO's office.

Usually a team of several people that will as in the previous post, get some stuff done rather quickly if needed, but they do not involve the actual office holder unless it is a truly high level matter.

It is weird that the number is out of service now. If that is more than a one time glitch, maybe you did somehow get the right number to the actual admin and they changed it.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

I do know that D* does change some of the direct tollfree numbers when they find out 'too many' people have them (like they are on TC or AVS...  ). As I reported, the direct retention one from a year or so ago seems now to be someone's personal tollfree; I didn't bother to ask if she worked for D* or not.

I guess the next question is: Is the 'Office of the President' number a normal public number or is it one of the 'secret' ones like the old direct retention number? If it's a public one, yeah, it could just be a phone-company issue.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

borgslayer said:


> moronic


I think you mean ic.


----------



## borgslayer (Mar 28, 2004)

bdlucas said:


> I think you mean ic.


mo‧ron  /ˈmɔrɒn, ˈmoʊr-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[mawr-on, mohr-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
noun
1.	a person who is notably stupid or lacking in good judgment.
2.	Psychology. a person of borderline intelligence in a former classification of mental retardation, having an intelligence quotient of 50 to 69.
Compare feeble-minded.

[Origin: 190510, American; < Gk mōrón, neut. of mōrós foolish, dull]

Related forms
mo‧ron‧ic /məˈrɒnɪk/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[muh-ron-ik] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation, adjective


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

borgslayer said:


> I knew I would get some moronic replies to this...


He was making a joke. You may want to keep your comments about whose post is moronic or not since people may not feel like helping you if they think you are being a jerk to someone.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

borgslayer said:


> mo‧ron  /ˈmɔrɒn, ˈmoʊr-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[mawr-on, mohr-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> noun
> 1.	a person who is notably stupid or lacking in good judgment.
> 2.	Psychology. a person of borderline intelligence in a former classification of mental retardation, having an intelligence quotient of 50 to 69.
> ...


I'm impressed that the Unicode IPA characters made it through the cutting/pasting/posting process. Support for Unicode has really come a long way in the past couple of years!


----------



## PhilipDC (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone know if the A List number is BETTER than the retention number? Do you get the best of the retention people? I'm calling to order the HR20-700 and want to get the best deal. Retention offered me the $99 deal for already having the 10-250...


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

PhilipDC said:


> Anyone know if the A List number is BETTER than the retention number? Do you get the best of the retention people? I'm calling to order the HR20-700 and want to get the best deal. Retention offered me the $99 deal for already having the 10-250...


Tell them you're having the audio dropouts with the HR10. They offered to waive the $99 upgrade fee when I first called. I didn't even have to ask them to do that.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

EMoMoney said:


> Tell them you're having the audio dropouts with the HR10. They offered to waive the $99 upgrade fee when I first called. I didn't even have to ask them to do that.


Do you still get to keep your HR10?


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Yes


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

Was your HR10 they let you keep Leased or Owned?


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

I forgot, as Gweeto is pointing out, if you bought the unit prior to March 1st 2006, you should be able to keep it. If you bought it after March 1st, it may be a leased unit and they may want it back.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I got mine in May, so technically, they own it. Not sure if it makes any difference, but I do have the protection plan.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

AstroDad said:


> He was making a joke. You may want to keep your comments about whose post is moronic or not since people may not feel like helping you if they think you are being a jerk to someone.


 :up:


----------



## landltv (Jun 23, 2006)

In response to the original post, I actually found the number to Chase Carey and left a voice mail. In addtition, I sent him an email. He actually called back. Unfortunately, I was not there. He did however leave a voice mail. We did have a very productive email exchange and my problems were corrected quickly by a member of his staff. It always pays to go right to the top when you are unable to get a resoultion from the many levels of CSRs.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Unfortunately, the only sound that might get the attention of the "president" is the sound of us disconnecting the service. And I was even frustrated there...I called to cancel the HD Pak and complain about them swiping channels from it every Sunday for NFL games, but they even have that process automated.  (but I cancelled anyway)


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

landltv said:


> In response to the original post, I actually found the number to Chase Carey and left a voice mail. In addtition, I sent him an email. He actually called back. Unfortunately, I was not there. He did however leave a voice mail. We did have a very productive email exchange and my problems were corrected quickly by a member of his staff. It always pays to go right to the top when you are unable to get a resoultion from the many levels of CSRs.


Wow! That's pretty amazing in this day and age. It's stories like this that make me want to stay with Directv.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

Verizon used to have a department called "Presidential Appeals". They were a group of highly trained CSR's that could cut through most red tape. I used them when I was having trouble getting an all-copper line installed so I could get DSL.

Now the group is called "Chronic Troubles" and has been abused to the point of they are not much more effective that a competant CSR.

I have found that real letters sent to the president/CEO of a company do get a response from someone on the president's staff. If you want to make sure it gets more attention, drop $10 and send it FedEx.


----------



## insidedtv (Oct 18, 2006)

honestly must problems you have can handled by almost any csr...pls give me some example of something that a regular csr can't handle.

the $99 swap out is avail to anyone if you have an hr10...it's not really a "swap" thought b/c you can keep the hr10 whether leased or owned & have it put in another room.


----------



## landltv (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is the text from the email I sent regarding an issue I had with my non-Tivo HD receiver. The results of this were a free upgrade to an hr10 and many programming credits. Going to the top usally resolves all issues.



"Dear Mr. Carey and Ms. Sherrill,

I want to start by apologizing to you for burdening you with this email. Sandy had helped me in the past and also offered me her phone number if I had any issues in the future. Unfortunately, I have misplaced that number. I am also unsure of her email address - although I made an attempt to include her on this email.

I am writing to you to unfortunately tell you about two recent phone calls I have placed regarding my high definition receiver. On February 24, 2006, I changed the channel on my receiver. It tuned to the channel and the screen suddenly went blank. After trying several times to reset the unit, I called the special phone number I received for being a long time customer. This call was placed at 8:15 PM. I got through rather quickly and spoke to a gentleman named Jesse who tried for nearly a half-hour to troubleshoot my receiver. He determined that there was a hardware issue and said I would need to be transferred in order to take care of the equipment replacement. I next spoke to Alfred at 8:40. Alfred asked me to hold and I realized I was transferred blindly to Patricia. This upset me since Alfred gave me no notice of the transfer. Patricia indicated she would be unable to assist me and transferred my call to Vicki. After again explaining my current issue and the fact this was my 4th receiver in a little over a year, Vicki offered to send me an H20 receiver at no charge, no shipping charge, and with no new commitment. Based on my experiences in the past I assumed I should have my receiver by today, Wednesday. Since it was not at my door when I arrived home from work I once again called to determine the status of the delivery. At 8:50 PM I spoke to Dave in equipment ordering. Dave indicated there was no record of an order being placed and transferred me to Brandon at 8:55. Brandon stated he could not assist and transferred me to Jamal at 9:05 PM. Jamal indicated he could not guarantee what receiver I would receive or when it would arrive. This was disturbing to me since Vicki had previously indicated I would be getting an H20 at no additional cost. After much back and forth, he did agree to send a receiver to me but could not guarantee the make, model, or when it would arrive. Since this was unacceptable to me, he offered to let me speak to a supervisor. I spoke to a woman named Nicky (sic?) at 9:20 PM. She again reiterated that the make, model and delivery date could not be confirmed. Again I was upset since I should have had the receiver already since I had called on the 24th. I was/am willing to accept a H10, or was even considering the extra cost of upgrading to a DVR (I did not want to discuss this due to my frustration), but believe the shipping should be expedited do to an apparent error on the part of Vicki for not processing the order and for the fact that I am paying an additional fee for HD programming that I am unable to use or enjoy at this time.

I am hopeful that someone from your team will be able to contact me to try and resolve this most recent issue."


----------



## KHLS97 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hello,

Try 310-964-5000.


----------

